# Your Fishing License Just Got More Expensive



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/20152016/155918.pdf


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow, you even need to a license in private ponds now.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2016)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Wow, you even need to a license in private ponds now.



Not if the fish in the private pond are "domestic fish".



> All other persons shall be required to obtain fishing
> 603 licenses to fish within the bounds of a private pond as provided in this title *unless the fish
> 604 in the private pond are 'domestic fish' as defined in paragraph (23) of Code Section 27-1-2.*





> O.C.G.A. § 27-1-2 (23) "Domestic species" means those taxa of animals which have traditionally lived in a state of dependence on and under the dominion and control of man and have been kept as tame pets, raised as livestock, or used for commercial breeding purposes, including, but not limited to, dogs, cats, horses, cattle, ratites, and chickens. Animals which live in a captive or tame state and which lack a genetic distinction from members of the same taxon living in the wild are presumptively wild animals, *except that lawfully obtained farmed fish which are held in confinement in private ponds shall be known as and considered to be "domestic fish," but only if they are fish species which are either indigenous to Georgia or are fish species which have been recognized prior to 1992 as having an established population in Georgia waters other than private ponds;* provided, however, that Morone americana, white perch, shall not be a domestic fish.



That means pretty much every fish in every private pond except white perch is a domestic fish so you don't need a license.


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hunters are already complaining about fees for non resident. This IS going to hurt our tourism.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 2, 2016)

skiff23 said:


> Hunters are already complaining about fees for non resident. This IS going to hurt our tourism.



Yeah!!!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Feb 2, 2016)

Hope they use the money too improve the fisheries and WMA'S and open the roads on the WMA'S so the elder and the Young can enjoy the forest too. Closing the roads I feel was a slap in the face. For Senior citizens.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 2, 2016)

Summertime-Nymph said:


> Hope they use the money too improve the fisheries and WMA'S and open the roads on the WMA'S so the elder and the Young can enjoy the forest too. Closing the roads I feel was a slap in the face. For Senior citizens.



The Game, Fish and Parks committee held a hearing on it today and hunters and fishermen were well represented. A subcommittee was appointed to study the bill in depth. The WRD Commissioner stated they would discuss their projects for the money in the subcommittee meeting.

You can keep up with the bill's progress here:

http://www.legis.ga.gov/en-US/default.aspx

The subcommittee meeting will likely be televised and published live on that website as well so you can watch and hear what everybody says.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 7, 2016)

skiff23 said:


> Hunters are already complaining about fees for non resident. This IS going to hurt our tourism.


Hunting license for NR is still $100.00, but you lose the freshwater fishing license. I have serious doubts that many of us Fl boys ever used the fishing part of the license. We got way better fishing here. The big game permit went up $35.00. I think the last time there was an increase was 2008 or 2009. I can deal with a $35.00 increase in that amount of time. Anyone who can't afford a hunting or fishing license can't afford to do either one of them anyway. It would be nice if they'd put the increase directly toward game management, but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## cathooker (Feb 15, 2016)

HA HA!! I turned 65 in December and my license will not cost me anything from now on....


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 16, 2016)

Same here Cat. Wore the newness off a good while back but still a pretty little thing! Sits right next to my GWL - they're good buddies.


----------

